# NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Back On the Air!



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just thought I would give folks an update on some recent additions to our library 

of Halloween music

MONSTER MOVIE - ALL LOST &
MONSTER MAGNET - POWERTRIP
Two examples of modern "monster" rock- well they both have monster in their names 

anyway! 

JAD & DAVID FAIR - 26 MONSTER SONGS FOR CHILDREN
From Abominable Snowman to Zombie, there's one for each letter of the alphabet.

GOTHABILLY: RAZIN HELL
Gothabilly is an amalgam of rockabilly & punk filtered through a Gothic 

sensability. This compilation features bands such as The Memphis Morticians, 

Ghoultown, The Coffinshakers, Frankenstein, The Immaculate Deceptions, Mr. 

Badwrench and others of the ilk.

OZZY OSBOURNE - NO MORE TEARS
One of Ozzy's best albums from his later period.

COVEN - WITCHCRAFT DESTROYS MINDS AND REAPS SOULS
Months before Black Sabbath released their first album, this curio appeared. An 

interesting attempt at mixing hard rock with themes of Witchcraft.

TASTE THE BLOOD OF ZOMBINA & THE SKELETONES
Debut album from a great indie band featuring a variety of devilish styles.

ASTRO-ZOMBIES - MUTILATE, TORTURE & KILL
More modern monster rock!

FAITH & THE MUSE - THE BURNING SEASON
2nd album from the dark ambient Goth duo.

THESE GHOULISH THINGS
Great anthology of monster songs from earlier eras featuring names such as Bobby 

Please & The Pleasers, The Revels, The DuPonts, The Monotones and others.

Also, we've added many scores & soundtracks to horror, suspense & sci-fi films in 

the past few weeks, such as:

ENNIO MORRICONE - THE THING
ANGELO BADALAMENTI - NIGHTMARE ON ELM STREET 3
SAW II SOUNDTRACK featuring PAPA ROACH, BLOODSIMPLE, QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE, 

MUDVAYNE, SKINNY PUPPY & Others
JAMES NEWTON HOWARD - LADY IN THE WATER
HOWARD SHORE - VIDEODROME
CHRISTOPHER YOUNG - A COMPANY OF WOLVES
DANNY ELFMAN - TIM BURTON'S CORPSE BRIDE

We've also added a bunch of classic Ripley's Believe It or Not radio spots for 

listener's edification.

Come on over folks, and experience our sixth annual Halloween Extravaganza- our 

greatest ever!









http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/halloween.htm


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

All three stations of The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire are now on the air! You can tune in at: 
http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com 

NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio, which features a freeform mix of musical styles, all Halloween related as well as horror; suspense & sci-fi movie soundtracks and spooky Old Time Radio shows three times a day went on the air September 15th. NeverEndingwonder Halloween Radio is a completely independent station broadcasting live 24/7. 

Welcome to Weirdsville and Halloween on Broadway went on the air September 28th. These stations are broadcast through Live365.com and require registration at the website to listen. Rregistration and listening are both free. 

Welcome to Weirdsville features all the famous Halloween novelty hits- Monster Mash, Purple Eater, The Blob, as well as a lot of Halloween humor that's hard to find alsewhere, from such artists as Spike Jones, Zacherle, Bob McFadden, Bill Cosby, Gene Moss, Frank Zappa, Weird Al and many many others. 

Halloween on Broadway features strange & unusual stage & screen musicals- Phantom of the Opera, Rocky Horror Show, Little Shop of Horrors, Sweeney Todd and many others- such as Dance of the Vampires, Silence of the Lambs the Musical, Buffy the Musical episode, and many many others. 

Please come join us on our 6th Annual Halloween Extravaganza. Three Halloween Radio stations- come listen! 

http://www.NeverEndingWonder.com/halloween.htm


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Ah thank you, I've enjoyed listening to your station for years.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Cat! I appreciate the comment.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

The Insane Uncle Ozma is live RIGHT NOW- Sunday night- and taking requests! Tune in and send in your requests!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

The Insane Uncle Ozma is LIVE again- for the rest of Today, MONDAY!

Playing your requests & dead-cations. Tune in to hear the address to send your requests to.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who tuned into NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio this Halloween season! It was our most successful broadcasting season yet. Next year we'll be bwck with many more listener slots so EVERYONE who wants to tune in can!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll chime in as well - I'm a big fan of Weirdsville - thanks for "digging up" some old classics!


----------

